# [VZW] My letter from Verizon...regarding boot loader.



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

So I sent an email last week to Mr Lowell McAdam and this is what I got today all by itself from FedEx. While I appreciate the official letter..seems like they could have just emailed a response....

Its the same mumbo jumbo we've heard from them....

Also....note the number and person to call at the bottom of letter 
Who wants to call Lucy..lol

Have at it...hehe

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

This shows you how much they know about bootloaders.. look at beginning of letter...my concern wasn't that Verizon devices contain boot loaders....it was that you LOCKED them!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skeeter (Jun 11, 2011)

Hell, I'll call her


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

Skeeter said:


> Hell, I'll call her


How did the call go?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

If that's true, I bet Verizon will never sell any future nexus devices then..... Im very happy with my decision to switch to tmo

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

Hobart said:


> This shows you how much they know about bootloaders.. look at beginning of letter...my concern wasn't that Verizon devices contain boot loaders....it was that you LOCKED them!!!!


Hate to pick a nit, but if you are going to make fun of them for their wording, you should know that your concern isn't that they locked them as all devices even the international Galaxy Nexus come with locked bootloaders. Your concern is that they were the only carrier in the world to encrypt their signature on the bootloader.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Droosh said:


> Hate to pick a nit, but if you are going to make fun of them for their wording, you should know that your concern isn't that they locked them as all devices even the international Galaxy Nexus come with locked bootloaders. Your concern is that they were the only carrier in the world to encrypt their signature on the bootloader.


how is that so???? I have a T999 .. the very first thing i did was rooted it... the second thing i did was flashed a kernel..... no step that i did involved unlocking a bootloader


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> how is that so???? I have a T999 .. the very first thing i did was rooted it... the second thing i did was flashed a kernel..... no step that i did involved unlocking a bootloader


I know when I got my gnex I hooked it up to Odin and unlocked it to flash a rooted rom. I remember it erased the entire phone when I did it. Bootloader was locked but not encrypted. I have never heard of a stock "unlocked" bootloader.

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3 Jellybean


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

unless im wrong, i dont remember having to unlock my bootloader.. just root it and flash cmw.. and that was it


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

She didn't even give you her direct line LMAO. She gave you the customer service line. You guys' think you got an "in" with it... all you got is a name attached to customer service. I guarantee that ANY customer service rep would give you the same info. In fact, guess what?!! I got a DIRECT email to tech support!!!! OMG!! WOW!! Do you want it???

Email [email protected] HE KNOWS AND WILL CHANGE EVERYTHING FOR THE SIII!!!


----------



## potatoboy (Sep 4, 2011)

Actually Executive Relations is much more than a standard CS rep and that probably is her direct extension.

Before anyone gets any ideas though, I've heard of a few customers getting their accounts cancelled due to harassment of reps. I'm not trying to threaten anyone, but I don't want anyone thinking "OMG I'M GOING TO CALL ALL THE TIME UNTIL THEY UNLOCK THE BOOTLOADER!"


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

You don't need to unlock a bootloader to ROOT and install custom ROMs.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

Droosh said:


> You don't need to unlock a bootloader to ROOT and install custom ROMs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yes I get that...but I have been walking up the stairs with my dx for 2 years. I want to take the elevator now. Yes both will get to the same place but the elevator is much easier and quicker.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hobart said:


> Yes I get that...but I have been walking up the stairs with my dx for 2 years. I want to take the elevator now. Yes both will get to the same place but the elevator is much easier and quicker.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Yes but you get more exersice using the stairs!! Sorry, I just had to!!


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> Yes but you get more exersice using the stairs!! Sorry, I just had to!!


Lol...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

